#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  COE at nsit or coe at dtu?

## Killjoy

i am getting coe at both these colleges. 
from what i have heard, dtu is a place to have fun for 4 years. it is placed on the 9th position on overall list of engineering colleges so everyone knows about it. it has  a kind of a brand value to it.
but nsit is still like school. students really study hard there. they prepare for mba and other higher studies and i heard one batch of passouts actually got like 70 iim calls which is really impressive. nsit is on 17th position on the same list.
both  have almost same placements.

now i am not really interested in computers right now so my plan is to go for mba. but my parents are pressuring me to take dtu because any person i talk to barely knows nsit but all praise about dtu.
and also dtu's ranking has been increasing for the past years. what if it becomes one of the best institues in india in the next 4 years and i miss a golden opportunity?



*please reply immediately....
*thank u in advance.





  Similar Threads: hostel accomodation in dtu and nsit NSIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Fee Structure, Placements Discussions Can I get admission in NSIT?? Dtu or nsit Aieee dtu/nsit cutoff

----------


## asdfghjklzxcvbnm

i same fix plzzz reply soon

----------


## koolkroocer

> i am getting coe at both these colleges. 
> from what i have heard, dtu is a place to have fun for 4 years. it is placed on the 9th position on overall list of engineering colleges so everyone knows about it. it has  a kind of a brand value to it.
> but nsit is still like school. students really study hard there. they prepare for mba and other higher studies and i heard one batch of passouts actually got like 70 iim calls which is really impressive. nsit is on 17th position on the same list.
> both  have almost same placements.
> 
> now i am not really interested in computers right now so my plan is to go for mba. but my parents are pressuring me to take dtu because any person i talk to barely knows nsit but all praise about dtu.
> and also dtu's ranking has been increasing for the past years. what if it becomes one of the best institues in india in the next 4 years and i miss a golden opportunity?
> 
> 
> ...





> i same fix plzzz reply soon


Hi  @Killjoy  ,
You should go for COE at NSIT ,NSIT is better than DTU, and as per your future plans NSIT suits you best.
All the best

----------

